# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите с настройками 1С УТ11.1 для синхронизации с сайтом.

## Pavel15

Всем привет!
Имеется ЦМСка, в ней есть модуль синхронизации с 1С.
Чтобы передавать на сайт вес товара, разработчик ЦМСки говорит, что нужно использовать упаковки в Учетной информации номенклатуры, в которой и указывать вес (брутто).

Вроде как все сделал как должно быть, но вес почему-то не передается. Так же делал выгрузку на локальный диск, открывал xml-файлы, в них ничего нет про Вес.

Подскажите пожалуйста, что в 1С-ке подкрутить, чтобы вес начал передаваться при синхронизации?

Софт:
1C Предприятие 8.3.5.1383 
УТ11.1.9.66

----------


## avm3110

> Подскажите пожалуйста, что в 1С-ке подкрутить


Если в правилах обмена о весе нет ни слова, то ты хоть обкрутись с 1С

Т.е. нужно смотреть правила обмена (они так же должны быть xml-файлом)

----------


## Pavel15

Если не секрет, где смотреть эти правила обмена?

----------


## avm3110

> где смотреть эти правила обмена?


В помощь этому существует типовое решение "Конвертация данных 2.1".
Качаешь, ставишь, смотришь

----------


## Pavel15

Загадками говорите, Уважаемый!

----------


## avm3110

Каков вопрос, таков ответ.
А что в ответе не ясно?
Ну как вариант:
1. Смотришь топик - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
2. Находишь ссылку "Конвертация данных"
3. Выполняешь по выше указанному списку

----------


## Pavel15

Ничего не пойму. Причем тут конвертация данных и УТ11.1? У меня не передается вес на сайт стандартной выгрузкой...

----------


## avm3110

> У меня не передается вес на сайт стандартной выгрузкой


Ну-у-у-у... :blush: Может прежде чем искать черную кошку в темной комнате лучше убедиться, что эта кошка есть в данной комнате ;)
Т.е. Вы уверены, что правила выгрузки настроены на выгрузку "веса"? Убедиться в этом и позволяет указанная мною КД.

----------


## Pavel15

Какой-то очень все замудрено!
Я пытаюсь сделать выгрузку на сайт используя штатные средства 1С УТ11.1.9.66: Администрирование -> Настройки синхронизации данных -> Узлы обмена с сайтами
И как сделать то, о чем Вы говорите с помощью Конвертацией данных я не могу понять.

----------


## avm3110

> Я пытаюсь сделать выгрузку на сайт используя штатные средства 1С УТ11.1.9.66


Любые средства (хоть штатные, хоть нет) - используют "правила обмена", которые и определяют что куда переносится и с какой трансформацией ("до", после" или "вовремя" выгрузки).

Когда Вы спрашивали 



> где смотреть эти правила обмена?


Я и ответил - "правила обмена" смотрят в (с помощью) типовом решении 1С "Конвертация данных 2.1"
Если вас интересует "где" в контексте "где находятся" в типовой конфигурации эти правила, то обычно они "зашиваются" в соответствующий макет соответствующей обработки.

----------


## Pavel15

Темный блин... это я...
Вот из конфигуратора:

Где искать эти правила?

----------


## avm3110

> Где искать эти правила?


1. Найдите обработку, которая делает выгрузку.
2. Посмотрите имена макетов в этой обработке.
3. Если имя макета "совпадает", то правила туда "зашиты" или в текстовом виде (копируете текст и сохраняете его как текстовый файл с расширением xml) или как бинарник (тогда его просто сохраняете как xml-файл)

----------

Pavel15 (30.01.2015)

----------


## Pavel15

так, так, так... кажись что-то нащупываю! :)

---------- Post added at 18:40 ---------- Previous post was at 17:52 ----------

avm3110, дай бог тебе здоровья и терпения! :)

Значит нашел я макеты, нашел как сохранить и загрузить схему.
Осталось теперь понять, что, куда и как прописать.
Допустим, если я хочу, чтобы выгружался реквизит "Вес" с доступом "Объект.Вес" как это сделать?

Премного благодарен на помощь!

----------


## avm3110

> Осталось теперь понять, что, куда и как прописать.


И вот тут тебе и нужна выше упомянутая КД.
Т.е. Поднимаешь КД, загружаешь туда описание метаданных своей УТ 11 (в комплект КД входит специальная обработка для этого), затем грузишь туда своё "правило обмена" и далее смотришь - а должен ли (предусмотрено ли это правилом обмена) "вес" выгружаться. Если да, то тогда начинаешь отладку (смотришь почему не грузится), если нет, то опять же - смотришь как это можно прикрутить.

----------


## Pavel15

Значит что мне надо сделать:
1. Снимаю метаданные своей конфигурации с помощью MD83Exp
2. Запускаю КД, загружаю структуру метаданных полученные в п.1
3. Создаю новую конвертацию. Источник и Приемник указывать, которая была создана в п.2?
Что делать с файлом, который я сохранил из макета обработки?

----------


## avm3110

> 1. Снимаю метаданные своей конфигурации с помощью MD83Exp


Да



> 2. Запускаю КД, загружаю структуру метаданных полученные в п.1


Да, загружаешь в Источник (как я понимаю структуры приемника у тебя нет). Это самый сложный момент, если вдруг понадобится серьезная модификация правил



> 3. Создаю новую конвертацию. Источник и Приемник указывать, которая была создана в п.2?


Да, создаешь конвертацию, у которой Источником указываешь свою УТ и грузишь в качестве "правил конвертации" тот файл, который ты выгрузил из макета.
Сторона Источника у тебя должна "привязаться" и ты должен увидеть как обстоят дела с выгрузкой "вес".

----------


## Pavel15

А в качестве приемника что указывать? Без указания Приемника, КД не дает создать конвертацию.

----------


## kivlar

А смысл так убиваться, ЦМС поддержка тебе должна сама все сделать. Конфу им отправил и пусть делают.

----------

